# Our 'little' herd :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd share our current herd, and the accomplishments my kids have had showing over the summer. 
They showed 8 does, currently have 6 of them. 1 of the ones we sold didn't show all that well as she got stressed easily at shows, but the other one, it was hard to let go. She was a Feb born Purebred that was very competitive in the ring, always placing at the top of her classes and won a couple of champion ribbons. 
I'll post pics with info. I put this together to eventually put on my kids goat website, but also so I don't forget how they placed lol

Leia is the best doe my oldest daughter has ever bred/raised. She amazed me at the shows, beating some very, very nice goats. We never go to any shows with any expectations, so it was exciting to do so well with her. 









Sierra (Leia's yearling sister - their sires are full brothers).










My son's yearling doe, Maggie. This brat owns a huge chunk of my ♥ and always has something to say lol










My son's doe Chloe is the only doe we own that isn't a homebred. We bought her from Loggy Acres Livestock, and OMGoodness we love her! She's a nice, big doe with the best personality. Her personality has won our hearts, and she is a huge part of our family ♥









Harmony is Maggie's little sister (their sires are full brothers). Absolutely love this little girl. Like Maggie, she comes from slower growing genetics on her dam's side, but she is a very solid young doe. 









Misty is my youngest daughter's yearling. She is a hard knocking girl in the show ring, placing well in big classes. She really excelled at her only ABGA show this year finishing 4th against some very nice does, and just behind some big does/breeders, so it was exciting to know that the judge thought so highly of her, and it took him quite a while to decide how to place them. Which made it even more exciting!










Wysteria is my daughters 4 year old 75% doe that she raised from birth. She's kidded 3 times and always gives my daughter nice twins. Sadly, we plan to sell her next year so my daughter can buy a new doe/new bloodlines. 









Luna is a small 2 year old, but she's a great mama. She is stunted, we bred her too soon, and she had a difficult end of her first pregnancy (lost her sister and she became severely depressed and almost lost her too - lost one of her twins). This year she just popped her girls out with no issues, it was actually quite funny!
With her daughters about 8 weeks old










This is our new buck, he was born in April, so he's very young. No rush for breeding, but he's already trying to do the deed, just waiting for a doe to tell him YES lol. 
Took these a couple of weeks ago. Love this youngster.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

What beauties congrats to all!:fireworks:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all look great! Congrats on all the wins!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Splendid job, congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's awesome


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Which does did you sell? I can't remember lol. I really like how you did those pictures with the placings under them.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## goatsintheozarks (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow! Utterly gorgeous goats! Facebook can be great for advertising/showing herds...I've seen some great FB farm pages with amazing pics...just an idea. Your goats are wonderful.


----------



## goatlady58 (Feb 23, 2016)

*our little herd*

you have a beautiful herd and new babies on the way but, you should be very proud of those talented children of yours and the accomplishments they have made.being a 4-H/FFA mom, I know it takes a special personality to work and compete with livestock.And if they have the same attitude as their mom, they should be a joy to show against.Congrats all the way around your farm!! :fireworks:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You so much everyone, I greatly appreciate it 

Roger - We sold all of our old herd except Wysteria and Luna. Wysteria will be 5 years old in Feb and Luna will be 3 years old in Jan. We'll be selling Wysteria next year most likely, just so Jess can get some different bloodlines. It'll be her last year in 4-H next year, so ideally, she'd like to continue showing in open shows (maybe FFA?), so she'd like to get a fullblood doe. We were going to buy one at a sale we went to but decided to wait until next spring.

goatsintheozarks - Thanks! We have actually sold some on Facebook on sales pages. The last one sold about 5 minutes after I posted her!

goatlady58 - Thank You  It can definitely be challenging at times that's for sure, but my kids love showing. This was their best year yet with their does, which makes them very proud (me too!). They know they'll win some and lose some, but as long as they give it their all then that's what matters.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow Candice I guess I miss all of that. It can be sad to sell some but if you wanna keep improving the herd you have too. The only goat I will never sell again is jasmine. She will live out her days with me. This might be her last year kidding so I might save a doe kid if she has one but I promised my self I wouldn't keep any this year so we will see.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

They are all so lovely, boers have always been a favorite of mine!! Congrats on the wins!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

All nice goats! Big congrats on all your hard work! Keep on taking great care of them and I'm sure next year's show will be even better!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much Julie! Thanks again for selling us Chloe, she is such a joy! She owns a major part of our ♥'s and has the best personality you could ask for! 
Ritz is also doing great, he is sweet boy, who just loves attention. He's settled in so well, we are so happy to have him 

Yonnah - Thank You so much! The kids definitely worked hard with their girls this year. They all have great and funny personalities which make it even more fun!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> Wow Candice I guess I miss all of that. It can be sad to sell some but if you wanna keep improving the herd you have too. The only goat I will never sell again is jasmine. She will live out her days with me. This might be her last year kidding so I might save a doe kid if she has one but I promised my self I wouldn't keep any this year so we will see.


Yes it is definitely sad to sell, but they all went to great homes, and I can keep in touch to see how they are doing  I know it will be hard when we do sell Wysteria. She's been a really good doe, and has given Jess some nice doe kids that she can be proud of. 
I understand your bond with Jasmine, I wouldn't sell her either ♥ 
I keep it in the back of my mind that we might always keep at least 1 doe kid each year, and try to prepare that someone has to be sold in order to make that happen. I did not expect to keep 3 young does this year, just 2 at most. But the kids have their hearts set on showing all 3 next year.

Now we're waiting for the does to come in heat so they can be bred. The buck is young, but he is eager to breed, but the girls keep turning him down. So it's making me a bit nervous, but surely someone will come in heat soon! I remember years ago our does came in heat late in Sept. it was very hot and dry that year, and it's much the same this year. I am okay with Feb/Mar kids so long as we have time to band any wethers before show season. Usually they are in full swing heat in August. This is definitely the 'strange' year.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks so much Julie! Thanks again for selling us Chloe, she is such a joy! She owns a major part of our ♥'s and has the best personality you could ask for!
> Ritz is also doing great, he is sweet boy, who just loves attention. He's settled in so well, we are so happy to have him
> 
> You are very welcome! Thanks for providing a great home for her.


----------

